# Degree Equivalency



## binubp (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm in an emergency,
I need to know is there a solution to get equivalency of my bachelor degree studied in India through private study / distance education

Sincerely

Binu


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No. You've been told that in the other thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

